# CPC looking for remote work. Resume below.



## kimmynewt  (Apr 10, 2019)

Kimberly A. Newton, CPC
11572 SW Toulouse Street
Wilsonville, OR, 97070
(561) 543-5222
kimmynewt74@gmail.com
Objective
To work in a healthcare environment that will provide me with the opportunity to utilize my extensive medical background, medical coding experience, natural leadership skills and showcase my ability to excel in any fast paced medical environment.
Education
2018-2019 AAPC Certified Professional Coder Certificate Acquired
2000 Palm Beach Community College ICD9 & CPT coding Certificate Acquired
1990-1994 Atlantic Community High School High Diploma Acquired

Relevant Experience
10/2017- Sports Medicine Oregon
Front Office Supervisor
•	Oversee and supervision of all front desk staff. Train new front desk staff members.
•	Assist COO with helping the clinic run smoothly including budget planning for the practice.
•	Order office supplies including credit card machine supplies, coffee supplies and vending machine supplies.
•	Obtain appropriate CPT & ICD10 codes for Prior Authorization submissions for radiology, injections and prescriptions. 
•	Back up Surgery Schedulers. MD Credentialing. 
•	Yearly employee reviews and evaluations. 

11/2015-10/2017  Marin Gastroenterology
Back Office Assistant
•	Room patients for physicians throughout the day. Obtain height, weight and current medications.
•	Enter patients vitals and medications in EMR.
•	Obtain authorizations and referrals for prescriptions including specialty pharmaceuticals such as Ribovirin, Solvaldi, Daklinza etc.
•	Obtain appropriate CPT & ICD10 codes for authorizations for MRIs, ERCPs and CT scans.
•	Schedule endoscopy procedures at appropriate facility.
•	Keep exam rooms stocked with necessities needed in a daily basis

10/2014-10/2017 Mt Tam Orthopedics Larkspur, CA
Surgery Scheduling Supervisor
•	Dailey surgical scheduling for 6 orthopedic and spine surgeons including in and outpatient procedures using Centricity,
•	Allscripts and Google Calendar.
•	Obtain appropriate CPT & ICD10 codes for submission of prior authorization for all surgeries including workers compensation
•	Responsible for making sure surgeons have appropriate assistants for surgeries when needed
•	Call or email all equipment representatives that are needed for every surgery to insure equipment is available at the time of surgery
•	Train and Supervise Surgical Coordinator staff
•	Cover front desk reception when needed
•	Cover obtaining authorizations for MRI, PT, and CT Scans when Medical Assistants need back up
9/2009-9/2014 Sports Medicine Oregon Tigard, OR
Surgery Scheduler/Authorization Coordinator/Medical Receptionist
I started off working at the front desk as a Medical Receptionist and I was promoted within the company to Authorization Specialist and then Surgery Scheduler within one year of hire 
•	Daily surgical scheduling for all orthopedic surgeons in clinic including in and outpatient procedures
•	Obtain insurance verification,  CPT & ICD10 codes and submit for prior authorization for all surgeries including workers compensation
•	Responsible for weekly schedules for all physicians and physicians assistants in clinic
•	Credentialing new staff members with all necessary insurance companies, ASCs and hospitals
•	Keep track of physician management meetings, board meetings and surgery center owner meetings
•	Obtain Insurance verification and authorizations for MRI/CT Scans, bone density studies and visco supplement injections through private insurance companies and workers compensation

7/2007-7/2009 The Outpatient Center of Boynton Beach Ltd Boynton Beach, FL
Assistant Office Manager
•	Responsible for taking over all duties when Office Manager is out of office including payroll Assist office manager with running the office in an efficient manner
•	Check in patients throughout the day
•	Prepare daily schedules due to doctor‘s needs, calling patients to confirm procedures, appointment times and transportation needs
•	Daily charges and end of the day deposits of co-pays and deductibles
•	Insurance verification and calling patients with co-pay, deductible, or percentages needing to pay at time of procedure
2/2001-6/2007 The Outpatient Center of Boynton Beach Ltd Boynton Beach, FL
Interim Office Manager/Medical Receptionist
I started off working at the front desk as a Medical Receptionist and was promoted within two years to Assistant Office Manager
•	All office manager duties including daily charges and daily deposits of co-pays and deductibles
•	Oversee all aspects of the front desk and the employees
•	Help with any problems that may arise with patients or physicians
•	Ordering all office supplies and paper work from the printer
•	Organize the front office to run smoothly and efficiently
•	Filing of medical records
Excellent References Available Upon Request


----------

